# December Throwdown!!!! Updated with Prizes.



## bmudd14474

Without further delay I am happy to announce the theme for this months throwdown.


​
There are no limitations of what you can do. It can be anything as long as it has chicken in it.

The rules are the same and available HERE. I made 1 rule change. Before it had to be 1 picture on 1 plate. I made it so that its just 1 picture. If you want to use multiple plates then you can.



Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on Jan 6 2012. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]

Code Word: Feathers

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## fpnmf

>>>>>>>The rules are the same and available HERE.

Not working....

Craig


----------



## bmudd14474

Thanks Craig I have it fixed now.


----------



## michael ark

I'm in.


----------



## eman

I think i can come up w/ something using yard bird???


----------



## bmudd14474

As I was thinking about what to do I was like Chicken sounds kinda easy but there are so many things that you can do with it so it should be interesting seeing what the results are with this one.


----------



## shooterrick

I was thinking of doing Cornish Hens later in Dec.  And THEN you all made me a moderator!


----------



## alblancher

Rick,  I bet you can go ahead and enter. 

Kind of feel like Bubba Gump

Fried Chicken, broiled chicken, chicken pot pie, chicken sandwich, chicken fahitas, chicken kabobs .....


----------



## bmudd14474

The only ones that cant enter are judges.


----------



## SmokinAl

This will be interesting!


----------



## shooterrick

Well I was joking but with Sandy gone to Missouri over the holidays I just may do something with the game hens.  I am now in stealth mode!  LOL


----------



## bmudd14474

Cool Rick.  I cant wait to see all the entries.


----------



## alelover

Chicken huh. You couldn't have found something more versatile? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 This should be fun.


----------



## mballi3011

Now it has been a while since I entered one of theses.


----------



## i smoke it

I think I'm in on this one. Time to get radical!!


----------



## bmudd14474

I am pleased to announce that Huddler was able to get New West Knifeworks to sponsor a gift for our Throw Down. New West is a sponsor at another Huddler site but was kind enough to get involved here. 





New West Knifeworks is offering the Super Bread Knife as the prize. This is a $200 value. 

Here is a video of their knife in action. 

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]

As you can see from the video this knife is not limited to bread.  It is excellent for slicing through thick meats as well.  

We would like to thank New West Knifeworks for their donation.

New West is also running a Holiday Giveaway on their site. If you sign up for their newsletter you will be automatically entered to win a chef knife. Visit New West Knifeworks today for your chance to win!


In addition to this we have another prize package from 






Todd has been nice enough to donate a A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker Package valued at $79.95. 








Get your entries in to have a chance at these great prizes.


----------



## SmokinAl

That's great Brian. I'm working on mine now!


----------



## africanmeat

This is a great prize thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Does this throwdown have to be a whole chicken or can it be like legs, thigh, breast seperated?


----------



## plj

bmudd14474 said:


> New West Knifeworks is offering the Super Bread Knife as the prize.


Thats a nice looking knife, and I have a amznps on my wish list...

Speaking for the winners (which sadly wont be me), thanks for the most excellent prize donations!


----------



## michael ark

THANK TO ALL THE SPONSORS


----------



## pineywoods

Great prizes thanks for supporting our contests


----------



## michael ark

double post


----------



## bmudd14474

nepas said:


> Does this throwdown have to be a whole chicken or can it be like legs, thigh, breast seperated?



Rick as long as it has smoked chicken in it then your good.


----------



## papagreer

That is a pretty looking knife and anything made by Todd is a treat......wheels are turning......must..smoke...chicken. Good luck everyone!

Chris


----------



## scarbelly

New West Knives are really highly prized knifes. They are top of the line quality and whoever gets it is going to be one happy camper and we all know what a great item the AMNPS is


----------



## shooterrick

Excellent prizes.  I am still contemplating.  LOL


----------



## hibobm

I think I am coming up with something.  Massive Risk vs. Reward.  Go all out or go home!


----------



## alelover

Great prizes. We sure do have some awesome sponsors.


----------



## stubshaft

Now you got my wheels turning.


----------



## bmudd14474

Can't wait to see what all of you guys and gals come up with this month.


----------



## skeetermarine

I guess I need to buy a chicken to smoke in my new smoker!!!


----------



## chris elias28

Hi Everyone!

If you want to increase your chances to win a knife from New West Knifeworks, I highly recommend that you sign up for their Holiday Giveaway.  All you have to do is sign up for their Newsletter  before January 1st and you will be automatically entered to win a Chef Knife. 

Happy Throw Down!

-C


----------



## michael ark

Thanks Chris i entered.


----------



## bmudd14474

bmudd14474 said:


> Without further delay I am happy to announce the theme for this months throwdown.
> 
> 
> ​
> There are no limitations of what you can do. It can be anything as long as it has chicken in it.
> 
> The rules are the same and available HERE. I made 1 rule change. Before it had to be 1 picture on 1 plate. I made it so that its just 1 picture. If you want to use multiple plates then you can.
> 
> 
> Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on Jan 6 2012. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]
> 
> Code Word: Feathers
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.



I changed the end date by a few days so that its not due on New Years Eve. Good luck everyone.


----------



## sprky

Sounds cool I may enter, never tried a TD before, could be fun. Got to be thinking on what ta do.


----------



## jno51

Better late than never! This will be a first and look forward to the TD. JNO will be in."UP IN SMOKE" from Texas. You know whats crazy ! I lost my wife to facebook and I found SMOKING MEAT FORUM. We will leave it at that you folks are a little crazy and it "RUBS" off.


----------



## straatshootr

i didn't get the link to work.  what is the contest about?  thanks.


----------



## big casino

ok I found some chicken in the freezer, got her thawed out and heading to the smoker!


----------



## bmudd14474

Big Casino said:


> ok I found some chicken in the freezer, got her thawed out and heading to the smoker!





straatshootr said:


> i didn't get the link to work.  what is the contest about?  thanks.



You create a dish using smoked chicken and email it in. Then we put a poll up for people to vote on what they think is best.


----------



## bmudd14474

Just a few days left. Get your entries in guys and gals.


----------



## SmokinAl

bmudd14474 said:


> Just a few days left. Get your entries in guys and gals.




When is the last day Brian? I thought it was midnight the 31st.

Never mind I just went back & looked & it's Jan. 6th.


----------



## bmudd14474

I extended it about a week ago after I thought about the last day being new years eve. :biggrin:


----------



## michael ark

Thanks for the reminder .I just pulled a whole bird out of the deep freeze.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BAWK


----------



## coyote1

ok I'm in


----------



## boykjo

I'm ready to see some throwdown Q


----------



## bmudd14474

Soon Joe. Because of New Years I gave folks until the 6th to get them in. So this weekend we will have it up.


----------



## realtorterry

so does that mean we still have 48 hours to enter?

found it!

Thanks


----------



## harleysmoker

Where do I get an entry number/code name?


----------



## bmudd14474

HarleySmoker said:


> Where do I get an entry number/code name?



The code word is Feathers. Just make sure the word is somewhere in the picture of the plate.


----------

